# Our new car seat



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

OUR NEW CAR SEAT CAME TODAY 
ITS GOOD PLENTY OF ROOM FOR THE 2 OF THEM IM SO HAPPY WITH IT


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

That's really nice! Zac and Honey could be professional doggie models!! And I'm not jk!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> that's really nice! Zac and honey could be professional doggie models!! And i'm not jk! :d


awww thanks ann x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awe that is so cute, I love doggie car seats!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Awe that is so cute, I love doggie car seats!


thanks ciarra
hope you are feeling well not long to go now till we see your new baby 
cant wait to see him xxx


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

hahahah, look at Honey, she is like, Um no I am not getting out until we go for a ride and thats that LOL.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> hahahah, look at Honey, she is like, Um no I am not getting out until we go for a ride and thats that LOL.


lol yeah traci she liked it in there she stayed in it for a good while i think she likes it x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

it's gonna go great with the new car!!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice car seat! Looks like they both like it too.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

How cute. Love the car seat, but really LOVE your babies. Ann's right, they really could be in commercials or something, they are perfect!!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Super cute! Doggies and car seat lol


----------



## Megan (Apr 19, 2009)

They look so sweet


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That's a very roomy car seat. Zac and Honey seem to be very happy in it. They are soo cute together.


----------

